# SHOOTERS : Shooting schools and trainers



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 13, 2009)

I would like to get a list of companies that people have attended and recommend.

http://www.tigervalley.com/

TJ is a top-notch instructor and his facility/ ranges are some of the best on the civilian side for Texas. He also holds a lot of long-range matches and 3 guns. I highly recommend his training.

http://www.combatshootingandtactics.com/

Paul is a former CAG operator and one of the leading instructors for most of the LEA(s) in hostage rescue and SWAT related training, he is one of the best firearms instructors in the nation.

http://www.riflesonly.com/

The best long-range facility in Texas if not the nation, I don’t know much about the training. However they hold a lot of sniper/ long range matches. 

http://www.badlandstactical.net/

Another great long-range or sniper training facility owned and operated by former NGB (MTU) sniper instructor(s). They also hold several matches through out the year.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 13, 2009)

Add Spartan Tactical to that list.  Jim Smith was also SF and Delta. www.spartantactical.com  Alot of the same instruction that you'll find with Paul Howe and Larry Vickers.  Prices for courses a bit lower though.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 14, 2009)

Been to one of the CSAT classes.  He is a great trainer and his explanations "make sense".  

Would like to add Phil Singleton to the list www.philsingleton.com  Good training given by a former SAS guy.  Went to his MP5 & M4/M16 Instructor course.  Good training and good times!


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 16, 2009)

Damn I forgot about Jeff with Trident Concepts.  Good thinking Will !!!


----------



## parallel (Apr 2, 2009)

I am signed up to take a Magpul Dynamics (Dynamic Carbine Course) from 6-8 November 2009 here in Louisiana. I'll write up a review when I have finished the course and can move again. I am currently working on getting into some semblance of physical conditioning after years of being medically unable to do much in the way of real training. Even so, I hear that this is a pretty demanding course and I am sure that my doctor will not be happy when I have finished. However, the way I see it, if I don't push myself, I'll never know what my new limitations are. I need to know, just in case I ever really need to do this stuff again. From what I understand the instructors for this course will be Travis Haley and Chris Costa. I am not very knowledgeable on the who's who of these things, but I hear that they are pretty good.


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 8, 2009)

Let's not forget Viking Tactics either.  Kyle Lamb is good people.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 9, 2009)

82nd have you attended some of VTAC's training? What was his prices??


----------



## Tendercare Doc (Apr 13, 2009)

we must not forget gunsite in Arizona


----------



## FNULNU (Apr 16, 2009)

Gunsite has some good instructors.  Too bad it's in AZ though.


----------



## FNULNU (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone been to any of the Trojan Securities courses?


----------



## parallel (Jun 17, 2009)

I am making progress on the 100 push up challenge. My doc thinks that I might be able to do pretty well during the Magpul Dynamics course if I don't go all kamikaze during the three days. I never would have thought that I would get my range of motion back, but it is happening, and more importantly... it is improving my shooting.:)

I can't wait to write up the review for this training course.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't wait to read it, I have seen some good stuff about Magpul Dynamics. ;)


----------



## Trooper (Jun 22, 2009)

Has anyone been through the courses offered by Vermont Tactical?


----------



## 104TN (Jul 12, 2009)

Places I’d like to train sooner or later:

Tier One Group
Midwest Training Group (Hackathorn, Langdon, and Bank Miller all do classes here)
Viking Tactics
Surefire Institute
Sig Sauer Academy
Any course by Larry Vickers or Hilton Yam


----------



## Ghostiger7 (Oct 1, 2009)

Frontsite in Vegas:cool:


----------



## parallel (Oct 14, 2009)

I am making final gear preparations for the Magpul Dynamics course. I am as ready as my broken body will allow me to be and I intend to find out EXACTLY what my true limitations are during this training. I will definitely post a review (from a broke dick's perspective).


----------



## parallel (Nov 6, 2009)

First day is in the books. I'm WAY too tired to write a review tonight (plus I have some gear swapping to do before I can hit the rack), but I will say that thus far I am VERY impressed,


----------



## parallel (Nov 8, 2009)

Second day in the books. I am pleasantly surprised at how well I'm moving and holding up during this fairly intensive course. It makes me want to lobby the doc to get back into doing all of those fun things that I used to do (like mountain biking). I had a carbine (one of mine) blow up in my face. I sustained only minor injuries, but the carbine is toast (it even split the bolt carrier). I will include that story in my review when I write it up. Off to bed.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 25, 2010)

Tiger Swan is shit hot, got the word from a buddy I trust. They teach using the same APRM doctrine my old unit stole from AMU and what we have always heard SFOD-D was using as well. Anyway, very sights & trigger focused and their Instructors are top notch, as per my bud.


----------

